# Retrograde ejaculation?...



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

I had an aha moment today as I was researching my decreased libido. I remembered the ejaculation thing that has been bothering me for a while. For about a year husbands ejaculations only make it to the tip of his penis (ie dont go very far from the opening, at all... no more pearl necklaces). Before that his ejaculations would "shoot" a normal distance (as compared to other healthy men Ive been with), the ejaculations would make it farther than the tip of his penis... usually somewhere on me. This shorter ejacualtion area has made for easier clean up, but I typed in a search for ejaculation problems and read about retrograde ejaculation. It says on there that antihistamines and decongestants are used to treat it as they close the valve going to the bladder, so the ejaculate can exit the penis properly. Ok, so what I am getting at is the problem with the clean ejaculations started possibly around the time husband STOPPED taking antihistamines! He may have had this before, but he was taking antihistamines DAILY the entire time I knew him until all this. Thsi may be why he has told me that he doesnt like to have sex after drinking BEER bc it hurts him to urinate after sex after having had beer (semen and beer mixing in the urine... doesnt sound pleasant). Is this somehting that we should look into? One of the "complications" is reduced desire bc ejaculations are not as enjoyable.

Any thoughts? The timing of it all happening makes total sense... hmmmm.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

It is possible but doesn't sound like retrograde. Not having the force he once had is not the same as retrograde. It also has zip to do with desire.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

A reduction in the amount and force of the ejaculate could also be tied to age. Another reason might be he is masturbating more often than you think and has not fully “recharged” when he is with you. As far as semen and beer mixing in the urine and making urination painful, I’ve never experience that nor heard of it before. If that’s the case he needs to see a physician. My guess is it’s smoke.


----------



## Minncouple (Sep 9, 2009)

hmmm, well I'll offer my deflated .02 cents here.

Back in they day, I could go 2-3 feet on a average day. Now, being 38, I may make it 8 inches on a GOOD day. 

As far as Volume, it is related to arrousal, while not being corrolated to frequency of orgazimes (sp). By that I mean, when when I am really turned on, I seem to have more volume. BUT, I can have more volume on number two orgazim than during number one. I am a repeat offended when really excited.

I have also found that if I try and hold back the ejaculation (kinda like keagal excercises), I shoot further than just letting it do it's thing.

As far as the antihistamines go, not sure that is corrolated. I take about 3 benidrill each night to sleep and I dont notice any chnage form when I didn't.

I think age is just the culprite.


----------



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

In my attempt to keep this pg-13, I think the point was missed. When he ejaculates it does not even leave the tip of his penis... it spills slowly onto the tip and thats it... not even 1/2 and inch... its like oozing, and its only a 1/4 teaspoon. He is 35, and the distance is the same when he is more aroused and less aroused, its still an ooze and never leaves the tip of the penis. He doesnt masturbate... I know, I found that impossible to believe also. When he wants sex he has sex... he is like that now and when he was single. Anyway, it really doesnt matter bc we are having more sex and he is more calm. I just thought if anyone knew about this, I could learn. Thanks! I will let you know of any developments!


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

I think age also has something to do with it, along with being turned on and how often he has had sex. If I wait a while and am really aroused, I can still look like a porn star but if it is often and same ole, same ole, it goes down quite a bit!


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Ask him to see a urologist. Have a full cardio workup. See how his health truly is. 

If that doesn't work, have him see a psychologist who specializes in sexual problems. 

I think he's lying about masturbation. Unless you are with him 100% of the time, there's no way for you to know, either.


----------

